# MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

Hi everyone,
I have a Motometer cluster to adapt in a 2003 TDI Jetta.
I followed the Ross-tech procedure, but with no success.
The reaction of the cluster is a little bit weird:
_1. With the OLD Instrument Cluster in the vehicle, write down the current mileage.

2. [Select] - [19 - CAN Gateway] Write down the 5 digit number from the "Soft. Coding" field, make note that is the CAN number.

3.[Select] - [17 - Instruments] Write down the 14 digit Immobilizer ID number from the "Extra" field and the 5 digit number from the "Soft. Coding" field, make note that is the OLD Instrument Cluster Coding.

4. Install the new Instrument Cluster.

5. [Select] - [19 - CAN Gateway] - [Recode - 07] Enter the 5 digit number that you wrote down as the CAN number.

6. [Select] - [17 - Instruments] - [Recode - 07] Enter the 5 digit number that you wrote down as the Instrument Cluster Coding.
7. [Login - 11] - [Use 7-digit PIN/SKC] Enter the 5-digit PIN for the USED Instrument Cluster. *At this point, if you enter a good PIN, the immo icon suppose to stay lighted on, but in my case, the icon always flash. But i don't have any error message about a wrong PIN.*

8. [Adaptation - 10] - [Channel 50] Enter the 5-digit PIN from the OLD Instrument Cluster. *In my case, when i enter the old PIN, i saw "Disabled" mesage in a field.*
9. Switch ignition off and then back on within one minute but do not start vehicle._
Is it normal to have the "Disabled" message?








Just in case, this is the infos in the channels 22-23-24-25:
Channel 22:0 1 1 3
Channel 23:0 1 0 6
Channel 24:0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0
Channel 25:1 n/a n/a n/a
Thanks in advance!


_Modified by 00Bob at 8:48 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

help please!


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

come on guy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

Are the new and old clusters exactly the same part numbers (ALL of the numbers and letters)? Please post a complete AutoScan.


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation ([email protected])*

Thanks Andy,
I will post the autoscan this envening.
For now, i want to replace a VDO 1J0920806L for a Motometer 1J0920826C.


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

This is the scan with the new cluster in:
Tuesday,14,October,2008,18:37:28:21963
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Mileage: 10km/6miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-012-AGR.lbl
Part No: 038 906 012 GN
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G000SG 4308 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3VWSP29M83M0***** VWZ7Z0B5534406
1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 L
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0101 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00028 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 1N AIRBAG VW51 02 0004 
Coding: 12622
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 826 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB8 V15 
Coding: 07102
Shop #: WSC 00050 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX VWZ6Z0A3830933
3 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004 
1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio ZSW 0012 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00028 
4 Faults Found:
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
44-10 - Short Circuit - Intermittent
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
78-10 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
78-10 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
78-10 - Missing Messages - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Thnaks for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

ttt


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

ok, this is a video that i maid to show you how the cluster react about the adaptation.
i've done the video with another (by nearly the same) cluster. Both 1J0920826C 1J0920826B and have the same reaction.
Thanks to watch!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t7D_9w0LtQ


_Modified by 00Bob at 7:48 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

help! Thanks!


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

If I am not mistaken, I read somewhere that you will not be able to adapt the cluster if there are any errors present.

_Quote, originally posted by *00Bob* »_Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 826 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB8 V15 
Coding: 07102
Shop #: WSC 00050 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX VWZ6Z0A3830933
3 Faults Found:
*00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus*
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent

This code bolded above is the one in particular that caught my eye. I assume you are trying to add an MFI cluster into your non MFI vehicle? In all the threads I have read concerning the swap, you have to have the temp sensor otherwise you will get said error code and will not be able to adapt the cluster.


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_I have read concerning the swap, you have to have the temp sensor otherwise you will get said error code and will not be able to adapt the cluster.

Thanks, i will test that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## minisound (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

hi 00Bob
select 17
11 loing
enter the pin for the new cluster
10 adaptation 21 read
go back 06
01 engine 
loing 11
enter the pin for the old cluster 
10 adaptation go to 50 enter the pin for the old cluster read wait 
go 06 close the siwch and start the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by minisound at 7:23 AM 10-24-2008_


_Modified by minisound at 8:18 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (minisound)*

Thanks Mansour, i will try this tomorow!
For the adaptation with the temp sensor connect, it not work!


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

This procedure dosen't work.
select 17
11 login
enter the pin for the new cluster - do it
10 adaptation 21 read *Do i have to TEST and SAVE after? or i've to do nothing?*
go back 06
01 engine 
11 login
enter the pin for the old cluster *i have an error when i enter the old OR new cluster login...* 
10 adaptation go to 50 enter the pin for the old cluster read wait 
go back 06
close
the switch and start the car
I seem that procedure look like the ECU swap adaptation.
Please mansour, give me more details about this procedure - Thanks!


----------



## espin2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*

Hi,
Have you fixed that?
Seems that you are not programmed new keys, you need clear chip, call transponder, inside your key as you can program it only ONCE. I read somewhere that you can reprogram old keys but software needed is expensive.
Channel 23:0 1 0 6
means old key
Can you have look on my problem, please?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4121300
Thanks


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (espin2)*

ESPIN, I think you are a little mistaken.
The MkIV keys can be reprogrammed as many times as needed.


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (fixmy59bug)*

OK guys,
Just to tell you that i bought another cluster, but from VDO this time. A sport edtition cluster.
But i had the same problem of adaptation!!!








I resolved the problem by modified the dump ditectly inside the VDO cluster. I mixed a part of the original cluster program(a VDO too), with the program inside the sport cluster. Works very well!!!!!
But i really don't know why both Motometer and VDO was not able to be adapted on the TDI of my girlfriend...
Ho well....


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (00Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00Bob* »_
I resolved the problem by modified the dump ditectly inside the VDO cluster. I mixed a part of the original cluster program(a VDO too), with the program inside the sport cluster. Works very well!!!!!

How did you do that?


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: MKIV - Help about cluster adaptation (elRey)*

I dumped the dump with VAGDashCom and modified with an HEX tool. After, i wrote the new program inside the cluster with VAGDashCom.


----------

